# Word of the Day - Wherewithal



## Jace (Feb 26, 2022)

Word of the Day - Wherewithal...n.

Def.: The necessary  esp. financial means.

Do you have the Wherewithal to survive the recession?


----------



## Kaila (Feb 26, 2022)

I barely had the _wherewithal _for managing my last move, but I am thankful to have made it!


----------



## dseag2 (Feb 26, 2022)

I barely have the wherewithal to watch today's news.


----------



## Mizmo (Feb 27, 2022)

I soon won't have the wherewithal to buy groceries if these prices keep going up !


----------



## Lavinia (Feb 27, 2022)

I couldn't take the children on holiday because I simply didn't have the wherewithal to pay for it.


----------

